# Bowl games & UFC fights



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Whose your picks for the Bowl Games? Of course Alabama!! and Georgia (that's for you dawg). AND UFC fights are tonight! Pulling for Holly Holmes against Cyborg. I swear she's not a she....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Have a good time!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks! UFC fights came and went. No one felt good enough to rent the fights. 2 out of 4 running fevers and feel horrid. Great....


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Got the flu running in your house?Lovely way to celebrate the New Year-sick as a dog.I hope you all get over it quick.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

CQ, I really hope not the flu, Im pulling for strep, as bad as that sounds, Strep I can contain, flu....harder! thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Roll Tide! Alright dawg it’s u and me!!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bulldog Baptism. Once a Dawg, always a Dawg!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My dawg.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I love that! Funny story, when I moved here from Kansas I was asked who I pulled for AU or AL, not knowing I picked AL!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> I love that! Funny story, when I moved here from Kansas I was asked who I pulled for AU or AL, not knowing I picked AL!


I'm glad you didnt choose Auburn lol. We play them every year.
Georgia and Alabama rarely play each other. Other than the national championship game coming up. I dont think we have a regular game with Alabama until the late 2020's.
On the other hand, we might be playing a regular game with Alabama every year in the national championship game. HAHAHAHA. Wouldnt that be great?!
The rest of the country would be PO'd like they are now Hahahaha!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> I'm glad you didnt choose Auburn lol. We play them every year.
> Georgia and Alabama rarely play each other. Other than the national championship game coming up. I dont think we have a regular game with Alabama until the late 2020's.
> On the other hand, we might be playing a regular game with Alabama every year in the national championship game. HAHAHAHA. Wouldnt that be great?!
> The rest of the country would be PO'd like they are now Hahahaha!


Me too!! Love that we are playing Georgia. Kirby Smart is awesome to watch, we sure miss him! I am sure Herbstreet is real happy right now!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Alabama's defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt is outstanding. He was with Georgia before going to Alabama. I hated to see him go, but my understanding that there was animosity among the staff. That among other things led to the firing of Mark Richt. I liked Richt alot, but it was time for him to go. He's doing an excellent job in Miami. 
Pruitt is going to Tennessee to be head coach. Do you know who will replace him after the national championship game?
What team do you dislike the most? That's an easy one for me...the gators.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Can you believe Tr*mp is coming to the game lol


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> Can you believe Tr*mp is coming to the game lol


Sure why not! I would too if I was prez. (Executive Privilege lol)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here you go Shelby, my new DAWG shirt!


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Alabama's defensive coordinator Jeremy Pruitt is outstanding. He was with Georgia before going to Alabama. I hated to see him go, but my understanding that there was animosity among the staff. That among other things led to the firing of Mark Richt. I liked Richt alot, but it was time for him to go. He's doing an excellent job in Miami.
> Pruitt is going to Tennessee to be head coach. Do you know who will replace him after the national championship game?
> What team do you dislike the most? That's an easy one for me...the gators.
> View attachment 28979
> View attachment 28980


I didn't know Pruitt was going to TN. Hmm, that'll be interesting to watch and see how he turns that team around. Could be bad for us! No, I haven't a clue, but I'll keep my ears open.

Team I dislike the most.....hmm, Auburn when we play them LOL...Clemson and Florida.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Sure why not! I would too if I was prez. (Executive Privilege lol)


I can't believe he's coming either! The security was already tight before...It would be wise of him to NOT pick a team. Be a bunch of unhappy bama fans if he shows any love for GA! No offense dawg! But, if I were him, this would be the game I'd come to! I think we are favored by 3.5?? the numbers keep changing...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heheheheh.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

You hope!.. LOL hahahaha


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Congrats to Alabama, a well deserved win! Roll Tide.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

What a game!! I thought for sure we were done for. Thanks and well played by GA!! What an amazing group of guys y’all have!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

See ya in the SEC conference title game next year. We wont have to worry about Awbarn. They'll be visiting Tuscaloosa and Athens. We'll beat the tar out of them and so will Bama.


----------

